# Completely bewildered...Please help!



## Captainlaurie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum, stopped in looking for some help because I'm at an utter loss here.

I inherited a whole bunch of home theater stuff about a year and a half ago when my dad died, and finally got around to unpacking all of it after a move. I've got no clue what to do with it, though. I figured perhaps if I listed what I have, someone would be awesome enough to help me out with a rundown of what to do.

What I have:

Sony STR-DE845 receiver/control center
Adcom amplifier model# GFA-545
Adcom amplifier model# GFA-535
Adcom amplifier model# GTP-500
Carver Preamp C2
Velodyne CHT-8 subwoofer (this I do have the cable for)
Center speaker
2 pairs of other speakers


What I lack:

manuals for anything
cables
speaker wire
knowhow

Any suggestions? What I'd like to do is to be able to run my dvd player, VCR and PS2 through the receiver. I also have an NES system that I think would be pretty awesome.

I downloaded the manual for the Sony receiver and am going to try to puzzle my way through it, but I'd prefer to have someone in my corner that knows what they're doing.

Thanks very much in advance for any help that anyone can send my way.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You have several options.

What are name brand and model of the two pairs of other speakers and the center?


----------



## Captainlaurie (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for replying, sonnie. I appreciate it.

Center speaker: Pioneer S-CR400-K

2 smaller Acoustic Research 215PS speakers, and 2 larger Pioneer speakers. I can't get to those at the moment as they're boxed and under a bunch of heavy equipment, so I can't grab the model number. All four of the speakers have just the typical red and black ports on the back. I had assumed that speakers didn't even matter as long as I had some, so I didn't note the number when I was looking at the Pioneers.

I'm going for simplicity here--I'm most likely not going to use the amplifier in my tiny studio apartment--I don't think the walls could take it, plus I have other plans for the amp involving a CD+G player and some Karaoke cds. (I'm a bartender and we're trying to drag in more business. Might ask for suggestions on that setup in a different thread.) I do need suggestions on what kind of wire I need for the speakers.

Another issue: downloaded the manual for my Sony STR-DE845 and I'm missing an "audio/video/control S connecting cord" and a "control S connecting cord." Have no idea where to find replacements if these cables are model-specific.

Thanks again,
L.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, if you're talking the Sony Sony STR-DE845, the manual is here: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/STRDE945.pdf

Please note that while you have those nice amplifiers, the Sony has no pre-amp outputs, so you won't be able to use them. The retailed for $500 UK pounds new in the early 90s, so they are worth holding on to if you plan to get a bigger system and pre-amp someday, but won't be needed for your current setup.

Take a look at the manual, and let us know what lingering questions you have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Marshall, keep the amps as they are very good and will come in very handy down the road.

As far as the receiver is concerned the receiver is capable of decoding Dolby digital and DTS so you will be able to enjoy most audio formats available on DVD. What you will need to hook up a DVD player is one optical cable (fiber optic) for the audio and go directly to the TV with the video. 
Speaker wire is easy to get from your local Home depot and does not cost very much. for your setup 14awg wire is more than sufficient and you will simply hook the speakers up to the receiver using the terminals provided.


----------

